# Ecosystem filtration



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

I saw a cool filtration system the other day and I was wondering if anyone else had heard of/used it. I'll draw a little diagram on Photoshop and post it so you guys can see what it looks like:










A) Water intake from your tank
B) Outake, water goes back into your tank
C) Light source
D) Bioballs
E) Sand substrate
F) Plants used to absorb nutrients
G) Filtration sponge to catch sand and other large chunks trying to pass through

I saw this on a marine tank and asked the manager what it was and he told me about it. He also said that it can be converted to be used on freshwater tanks too. BTW, this thing was not big, it was about the size of a large powerfilter and it was hanging on the side of his tank. Very nice.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I would guess its a mini wet/dry which also pushes CO2 mixture in the water when entering back in the tank, as an alternative to oxygen from bubbles?

Anyone else care to have an opinion??


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I used to use something very similar, except I used 2 sumps instead of putting both in one

you need alot of plants to make it work so with tanks like mine 125g, you would need somethign like a 40g full of fast growing plants for it to work well


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

It looks like a planted wet/dry to me..

MAD


----------

